# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  عناوين الصحف المريخية واخبار رياضية متنوعة الاثنين 22/2/2021

## الحريف

*%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%B2%D9%8A%D9%84_jpeg-%D9%A3.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*â­گعناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين ظ¢ظ¢ فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،مâ­گ

#مجاهد الدوش âœچï¸ڈ

الصدي

#أزمة كبري في مران فيتا كلوب ومخاوف من ردة فعل عنيفة في جولة الاياب.
#قلق في الاتحاد بسبب إصرار جماهير المريخ علي احراج شداد أمام الفيفا.
#سوداكال يعلن تجديد العضوية إلكترونيا.
#على اسد : لا تستطيع اي قوة في الأرض اتخاذ قرار فردي بخصوص العضوية الا عبر المجلس.

#الاحمر الوهاج 

#المريخ يكمل التحضيرات وجماهيره تحاصر الاتحاد.
#مقدمة هجومية نارية... حمزه داؤد ضمن خيارات النابي.. ورئيس الفيفا في الخرطوم.
#تفاؤل كبير وسط لاعبي المريخ.
#وقفة احتجاجية لجماهير المريخ أمام اتحاد الكرة.. . المريخ والاهلي يرفضان التصعيد.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

** أبرز المباريات المنقولة ليوم الاثنين   22 /2/2021 *

*دوري نجوم قطر (الجولة ظ،ظ§)*
âڑ½ الغرافة - الدحيل
âڈ°4:45م
‏ beIN HD
 باسم الزير

âڑ½السد - العربي 
7:15
‏ الكاس ظ،
 خليل البلوشي 

âڑ½الخريطيات - الريان 
âڈ° 7:15
‏ الكاس ظ¢
 خالد الحدي

*الدوري الانجليزي (الجولة ظ¢ظ¥)*
âڑ½ برايتون - كريستال بالاس  
âڈ°11:00
‏ beIN HD2
 نوفل باشي 

*الدوري الايطالي (الجولة 23)*
âڑ½يوفنتوس - كروتوني
âڈ° 10:45
‏ beIN HD1
 حفيظ دراجي
ملحوظه:-
مواعيد المباريات بتوقيت مكه المكرمة 
*âڑ½ الشكر والتقدير لقروب الكرة العالمية âڑ½*
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين 22/2/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدي 

أزمة كبري في مران فيتا كلوب ومخاوف من ردة فعل عنيفة في جولة الاياب
قلق في الاتحاد بسبب إصرار جماهير المريخ علي احراج شداد أمام الفيفا
سوداكال يعلن تجديد العضوية إلكترونيا
على اسد : لا تستطيع اي قوة في الأرض اتخاذ قرار فردي بخصوص العضوية الا عبر المجلس

الاحمر الوهاج 

المريخ يكمل التحضيرات وجماهيره تحاصر الاتحاد
مقدمة هجومية نارية حمزه داؤد ضمن خيارات النابي ورئيس الفيفا في الخرطوم
تفاؤل كبير وسط لاعبي المريخ 
وقفة احتجاجية لجماهير المريخ أمام اتحاد الكرة
المريخ والاهلي يرفضان التصعيد .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراتان بلا جمهور :



ضوابط مشددة في مخرجات اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة المحلية لمباراتي القمة الافريقيتين 

خرج اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة المحلية لمباراتي القمة الافريقيتين في مجموعات الأبطال يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء بضوابط مشددة، وترأس الاجتماع الاستاذ حسين محمد حسن السيد (أبوقبة) عضو مجلس الادارة ولجنة المسابقات ، بوجود الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة، والاستاذ أسامة عبدالسلام عضو اللجنة المنظمة ونائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم للمسابقات، والاستاذ هشام محمد أحمد المسئول الأمني في الكاف والاتحاد، وتمثيل الناديين، والجهات النظامية .

وتم خلال الاجتماع الوقوف على كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة باستقبال وتنظيم برامج (فيتا كلوب ومازيمبي) في التدريبات، بالاضافة تأمين كافة الجوانب التنسيقية .

وتم التشديد على الانضباط في المواعيد، والتمسك بالكل الإجراءات المشددة من أجل اخراج المباراتين بتنظيم جيد .

 وستقام المباراتين بلا جمهور وتم التواثيق على عدد محدود في الحضور الشرفي .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد الدولي لتاريخ وإحصائيات كرة القدم IFFHS يوثق لرقم المريخ بعدم الخسارة عاما كامل على صعيد الدوري الممتاز .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#التونسي يجتهد لتفادي الاخطاء المريخ يكثف التحضيرات للكونغولي




يواصل المريخ مسلسل الاعداد استعدادا لمباراة الفريق القادمة امام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات بالبطولة الافريقية.


ويسعي المريخ لتحقيق اول ثلاث نقاط خلال المباراة القادمة بعد أن خسر الفريق نقاط اللقاء الماضي امام الاهلي المصري.


ويخطط المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي للتغلب على جميع الصعوبات وتحقيق انتصاره الافريقي الاول مع الاحمر في المواجهة القادمة مستفيدا في ذلك من النتائج التي خرج بها في لقاء الفريق الماضي امام الاهلي المصري والذي حرص من خلاله المدرب التونسي على استكشاف جاهزية عدد من اللاعبين.

يذكر أن صفوف المريخ لن تكون مكتملة خلال لقاء فيتا كلوب المرتقب اذ أن الاحمر سيفقد خدمات المدافع صلاح نمر وسيغيب كذلك لاعب الوسط التاج يعقوب.

وينتظر أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ خلال ثاني الجولات العديد من التغييرات على مستوي جميع الخطوط حيث يسعى النابي لعدم التفريط في النقاط وتفادي الاخطاء التي حدثت في المباراة الماضية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرار مفاجئ لمجلس المريخ بشأن العضوية الانتخابية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




فريق المريخ
أصدر  رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السوداني، آدم سوداكال، مساء اليوم الأحد،  قرارا مفاجئا، يتعلق بعضوية الجمعيتين العموميتين المقبلتين.

وقرر مجلس المريخ فتح أبواب اكتساب وتجديد العضوية إلكترونيا.

ويقضي القرار الجديد أيضا بخصوص عضوية جمعية النظام الأساسي والجمعية الانتخابية، بإلغاء النظام التقليدي لتجديد واكتساب العضوية.

وقطع سوداكال بقراره الطريق على أعضاء مجلس إدارة آخرين بدأوا بالإشراف فعليا على إجراءات العضوية بصورة غير رسمية.

وكان النادي قد تعاقد مع شركة برمجيات إلكترونية لعمل تطبيق إلكتروني للعضوية سيقوم النادي بطرحه للجمهور خلال اليومين المقبلين.

والتقى  رئيس النادي ظهر اليوم بمكتبه بالخرطوم مسؤولي العضوية بالنادي سالم خليل  وعزالدين النور، وتم التأمين خلال اللقاء على عدم التعامل مع المجموعة  المجمدة، والعمل بنظام العضوية الإلكتروني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ..قرار بإلغاء النظام التقليدي لتجديد واكتساب العضوية
 

  آدم سوداكال




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب ما أشار المكتب الإعلامي، الأحد.
أصدر نادي المريخ قرارًا قضى بإلغاء النظام التقليدي لتجديد واكتساب العضوية، معلنًا عن فتح أبواب تجديد العضوية إلكترونيًا.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي لنادي المريخ، السبت، إنّ القرار جاء بالتمرير، بعد  التقاء رئيس النادي ظهر اليوم بمكتبه بالخرطوم مسؤولي العضوية بالنادي سالم  خليل وعز الدين النور.
وأضاف” تمّ التأمين خلال اللقاء على عدم التعامل مع المجموعة المجمّدة كما تمّ التأمين على العمل بنظام العضوية الإلكترونية”.
وأشار النادي إلى أنّه تمّ التأمين على أنّ يكون سداد رسوم الاشتراكات إلكترونيًا.



وتابع” النادي تعاقد مع شركة برمجيات إلكترونية لعمل تطبيق إلكتروني للعضوية سيقوم النادي بطرحه للجمهور خلال اليومين المقبلين”.
ويعيش نادي المريخ صراعًا في الوقت الراهن بين مجموعة آدم عبد الله سوداكال، وتيار آخر يقوده محمد موسى الكندو.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتهامات توجيه عبارات عنصرية للاعب المريخ السوداني..الأهلي يكشف حقيقة “أزمة كهربا” 

  محمود عبد المنعم


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
جبر يشير إلى أنّ “العلاقة بين الناديين قوية عبر التاريخ  ولا يمكن أن تعكر صفوها مناوشة عادية بين اللاعبين بسبب الأجواء التنافسية  للقاء”.
واجه اللاعب الدولي المصري، محمود عبد المنعم كهربا، بتوجيه عباراتٍ عنصريةٍ إلى لاعب المريخ السوداني.



وباتت  مناوشة بين لاعب الأهلي المصري محمود كهربا وأحد لاعبي النادي السوداني  حديث الساعة في المنصات الإعلامية الرياضية في الوطن العربي، عقب لقاء  الأهلي والمريخ السوداني، في دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وأكّد المتحدّث الإعلامي للنادي الأهلي المصري جمال جبر أنّ الأزمة  بالكامل صُنعت بواسطة الإعلام، دون الاستناد إلى المعايير المهنية في  التحقّق، قبل اتّهام لاعب الفريق كهربا بالعنصرية.
وأضاف جبر بحسب وكالة”سكاي نيوز عربية”: “أنّ اللقطة التي ظهر فيها  كهربا يتحدّث مع لاعب المريخ، كانت مجرّد “مناوشات ملعب”، وتتدخل عمرو  السولية لإنهائها سريعًا، ولا يوجد خلاف بين كهربا والسولية، كما هو متداول  في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي”.



وتابع:  “لو كان هناك شك فقط، أن كهربا قد وجه عبارات عنصرية إلى لاعب الفريق  المنافس، بالطبع كنا سنعاقبه أشد عقاب، فالأهلي لا يسمح بتلك السلوكيات  المشينة”.
وفي السياق ذاته، أشاد المتحدث الإعلامي للنادي الأهلي بتصريحات إدارة  نادي المريخ السوداني في الساعات الأخيرة، التي دافعت خلالها عن لاعب  الأهلي وأوضحت أنه لا توجد مشكلة من الأساس.
وصرح مدير الكرة في المريخ السوداني أنس نصر الدين عبر أحد البرامج  الرياضية المصرية، أن ما حدث بين اللاعبين في المباراة طبيعيا نظرًا  للتنافس الكبير بين الفريقين خلال اللقاء.
كما أوضح نصر الدين “أي شيء يحدث داخل الملعب يُنسى، ويخرج اللاعبون  بكل روح رياضية، وهذه الأمور لن تؤثر على العلاقة بين الأهلي والمريخ”.
وختم جمال جبر، المتحدّث الإعلامي لنادي الأهلي: “نطالب الإعلام بتحري  الدقة في المعلومات، التي ينقلها إلى الجمهور، لأنها الأخبار الكاذبة، تزيد  من التعصب الجماهيري، وتؤثر بالسلب على أداء اللاعبين داخل الملعب”.
ويتصدّر الأهلي المصري المجموعة الأولى بثلاث نقاط، فيما يأتي سيمبا  التنزاني في المرتبة الثانية، وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي، والمريخ في المركز  الأخير.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يكمل الترتيبات لاستقبال رئيس الـ (فيفا)
 

   



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  اكتمال كافة الترتيبات الخاصة باستقبال  رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم FIFA، جياني انفانتينيو والوفد المرافق له .
ومن المقرر  أن يصل  الوفد السودان عند الساعة التاسعة من صباح  غد  الاثنين 22 فبراير 2021م، في زيارة تستغرق 6 ساعات، يتم خلالها عقد اجتماع  مع مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، ومن ثم لقاء مع تمثيل أسرة  كرة القدم في البلاد، قبل إجراء بعض الزيارات الميدانية والتي ستبدأ  بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، وتنتهي بالقصر الجمهوري، وفي الختام يتم عقد  تنوير إعلامي بمباني الاتحاد عند الساعة الثالثة عصراً.

*

----------


## الحريف

*مجلس المريخ يقرر تخفيض رسوم العضوية

قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال تخفيض رسوم العضوية للتجديد والإكتساب ل"50" جنيه تسدد إلكترونياً، وذلك بناءاً على طلب تم تقديمه من بعض أعضاء الجمعية العمومية عبر مكتب النادي التنفيذي لرئيس النادي، وسيكون معتمداً فقط المعاملة الإلكترونية في إجراءات إكتساب وتجديد العضوية.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مجلس المريخ يقرر إلغاء النظام التقليدي القديم لتجديد وإكتساب العضوية ويقرر فتح إكتساب وتجديد العضوية إلكترونياً

قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتمرير برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال إلغاء النظام التقليدي لتجديد و إكتساب العضوية، وقد قرر المجلس فتح أبواب إكتساب وتجديد العضوية إلكترونياً و إلتقى رئيس النادي ظهر اليوم بمكتبه بالخرطوم مسؤولي العضوية بالنادي سالم خليل وعزالدين النور وتم التأمين خلال اللقاء على عدم التعامل مع المجموعة المجمدة كما تم التأمين على العمل بنظام العضوية الإلكترونية، وقد تم إلغاء طريقة إكتساب وتجديد العضوية بشكلها التقليدي على ان يكون سداد رسوم الإشتراكات إلكترونياً، وكان النادي قد تعاقد مع شركة برمجيات إلكترونية لعمل تطبيق إلكتروني للعضوية سيقوم النادي بطرحه للجمهور خلال اليومين المقبلين.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصــل الاعداد الجاد بالخرطوم  استعدادا لمباراته المقبلة يوم الثلاثاء وعمار طيفور يعود بقوة. 



وكان مقررا ان يستمر المريخ بمعسكر قصير بالقاهرة لكن الدولار تسبب في قطع المعسكر والادارة اكدت في حينها ان البرد هو السبب لكن مصادرنا. في " عشاق التش" اكدت ان النابي كان يفضل ان يواصل بمعسكره بالقاهرة لكن كانت لدولارات سوداكال راي اخر..













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
الهلفوت

* نحترم الشعب المصري ونحبه لأنه يمثل أمةً كريمةً ونبيلةً.. طيبة الأعراق، تستحق الاحترام.
* لا نمارس المداهنة ولا نكذب عندما نغني مع كابلي من القلب: (مصر يا أخت بلادي يا شقيقة.. يا رياضاَ عذبة النبع وريقة) لكننا بالطبع لا نحب صفاقة وجهالة وضحالة فكر بعض الإعلاميين الرياضيين المصريين، سيما عندما يتطاولون على السودان ويسيئون إليه، ليزدروا علاقةً ضاربةً بجذورها في أعماق التاريخ.
* عندما ندخل مصر لا نُحس بالغربة، ولا نشعر بأننا غادرنا أرضنا، فنحن شعب واحد، تربط بيننا صلات تاريخية متينة، لكن الغربة تطل برأسها عندما يتسفّه أحد محللي الغفلة، ويتسفّل ليزدري تلك العلاقة الراسخة.
* بعد نهاية المباراة أقدم مهرج يدعى رضا عبد العال على الإساءة للمريخ، متعمداً الحط من شأنه وازدراء مكانته، ووصف أدائه بالعشوائية.
* تساءل رضا، كيف شارك المريخ بهذا المستوى في البطولة الإفريقية، وما دري أن الفرقة الحمراء بدأت مشوارها في دوري الأبطال من الدور التمهيدي، واجتازت أوتوهو بطل الكنغو، قبل أن تفترس إنييمبا النيجيري في الطريق إلى دور المجموعات، بينما لعب الأهلي مع فريق مغمور، اسمه سونيديب من النيجر!
* لا نستبعد أن يجهل رضا قيمة إنييمبا الذي عبره المريخ لملاقاة الأهلي، وقد لا يعلم أن الفريق النيجيري سبق له الفوز بدوري أبطال إفريقيا مرتين متتاليتين، وهو بالطبع لا يدري أن المريخ لا يقل عراقةً عن الأهلي بدليل أنه تأسس بعده بعامٍ واحد في العام 1908، وسبق الزمالك في النشأة بثلاثة أعوام.
* لا يعرف رضا أن المريخ فقد سبعة من أميز لاعبيه الدوليين في تلك المباراة، وأن مدربه حديث عهد بفريقه، ولم يمض معه أكثر من أسبوعين، وأن الفرقة الحمراء ضمت ثلاثة لاعبين أجانب على مستوىً عال، ولم تتمكن من إشراك اثنين منهم، لأنهم انضموا للفريق قبل أيام قليلة من موعد السفر إلى القاهرة.
* عندما شارك النيجيري توني والجامايكي ماتوكس في خواتيم المباراة تحول ميزان الأداء لصالح المريخ، وهدد مرمى الأهلي بثلاث فرصة خطيرة، برع الحارس العملاق الشناوي في إبعاد اثنتين منها، وتولت عارضة المرمى إفساد الثالثة.
* قد لا يعلم هذا المهرج الجاهل الذي يعمل يعمل مدرباً لأحد فرق القسم الثالث في مصر أن الهزيمة في كرة القدم ليست عيباً، ولا تستدعي السخرية من الخاسر، حتى ولو انهزم بنصف دستة.
* خسر منتخب الفراعنة من قبل بستة أهداف نظيفة أمام منتخب غانا، في تصفيات مونديال 2014، فهل استحق السخرية والحط من قدره وقتها؟
* سبق للأهلي نفسه أن تجرع هزيمة قاسية أمام صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي بخماسية نظيفة، فهل تجرأ أحد على وصفه بالعشوائية، وهل سأل أحد كيف تأهل الأهلي للمشاركة في البطولة الإفريقية؟
* في العام نفسه تعرض الزمالك إلى هزيمة قاسية بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي في لوبومباشي، فهل استحق عليها أن يوصف بالعشوائية ويتعرض إلى السخرية؟
* الأهلي نفسه سبق له أن خسر بالنتيجة ذاتها في الخرطوم أمام الهلال السوداني، فهل أقدم أي من محللي الفضائيات السودانية أو الصحافيين الرياضيين السودانيين على ازدراء الأهلي أو الحط من قيمته؟
* سبق للهلال أن هزم الأهلي في عقر داره وأمام أنصاره وأقصاه من دوري أبطال إفريقيا بهدف ريتشارد الشهير، فهل كان ذلك الهدف مدعاةً للتقيل من شأن الأهلي؟
* كذلك خسر الأهلي آخر مباراة جمعته بالمريخ على الصعيد القاري قبل اللقاء الأخير، واهتزت شباكه بثلاثة أهداف ساخنة في إستاد المريخ، فهل كان ذلك كافياً للنيل منه والتعريض به والاستهتار بمكانته العالية في عالم الكرة الإفريقية؟
* تستضيف الفضائيات المصرية المدرب المغمور رضا عبد العال كي يؤدي لها دور (الهلفوت) الراغب في إثارة اهتمام الناس بأي نهج، حتى ولو كلفه ذلك إطلاق أحكام جزافية وآراء فطيرة، استدعت من المستشار مرتضى منصور أن يتدخل لتقريعه بقسوة ذات مرة.
* قناة أخرى استضافت محللاً آخر، يسمى شريف عبد المنعم، لا يقل عن هلفوت القناة العاشرة في الصفاقة وضحالة الفكر، فتحدث زاعماً أن لاعبي المريخ كانوا فرحين باللعب في إستاد القاهرة.
* لو سأل هذا المحلل الفاشل رئيسه الكابتن (الخلوق المحترم) محمود الخطيب لعرف منه قيمة المريخ، ولأدرك منه أن الأهلي والمريخ تواجها في البطولة الإفريقية عام 1983، وتفوق الأهلي بهدف وحيد، أتى من ركلة جزاء بعد مباراة نارية أهدر فيها قائد المريخ عمار خالد ركلة جزاء، صدها الحارس الراحل ثابت البطل، وكانت المباراة بمثابة نهائي مبكر، لأن الأهلي انطلق بعدها ليحقق اللقب الغالي.
* لا يعرف هلفوت الفضائيات المصرية (2) أن المريخ يمتلك ملعباً ضخماً بدأ تشييده في الخمسينات، واكتمل في 1964، واستضاف فاصلة مصر والجزائر الشهيرة في تصفيات المونديال، واحتضن نهائيات أمم إفريقيا للمحليين عام 2011، واستضاف احتفالية الكاف بعيده الخمسين، بحضور بلاتر وكل قادة الكرة العالمية.
* بالطبع لا يدري شريف عبد المنعم المريخ والهلال يمتلكان ملعبين فخمين، يستضيفان مباريات المنتخبات السودانية، فهل يتوافر الأهلي والزمالك على مثليهما؟
* تنطبق على محللي الغفلة عبارة (إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص)، وحديثهما يدل على وضاعة الفكر وضعف القدرات وسوء الخلق، ولا غرابة، فهما هلفوتان بمعايير الكفاءة الإدارية والأخلاق الرياضية.
آخر الحقائق
* كيف يمنح محلل رياضي نجومية المباراة لحارس الأهلي ثم يدعي أن المباراة كانت سهلة عليه، وأن لاعبي المريخ كانوا (فرحانين باللعب في إستاد القاهرة ومش مصدقين أنهم بيلاعبوا الأهلي)؟
* هل يعلم الهلفوت (2) أن المريخ لعب مع بايرن ميونيخ الألماني في الدوحة وكان أداؤه أمام بطل العالم أفضل من أداء الأهلي أمام البايرن في المباراة التي جرت في مسابقة كأس العالم للأندية مؤخراً؟
* لم نستغرب سوء السلوك الذي بدر من لاعب الأهلي محمود عبد المنعم كهربة، لكننا لم نتوقع مطلقاً أن تصثل به الصفاقة درجة إطلاق إساءات عنصرية للاعب المريخ عبد الرحمن كرنقو.
* استبانت أخلاق النادي الأهلي في رد فعل الكابتن الخلوق عمرو السولية، الذي استنكر فعل زميله المتفلت، وزجره أمام الكاميرات.
* كذلك احترمنا قرار الكابتن الخلوق المهذب سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة الأهلاوي، عندما بادر بمعاقبة كهربة بالغرامة مائة وخمسين ألف جنيه.
* أساء كهربة السلوك مع السولية فهل نستغرب منه أن يفعل المثل مع لاعبي المريخ؟
* هذا اللاعب لا يشبه مؤسسة الأهلي الرياضية التربوية العريقة، ومغادرته لها مسألة وقت.
* عاقب الأهلي لاعبه واستنكر فعله وغرمه وتولى السولية زجره، بينما برأه مدير الكرة بالمريخ أنس نصر الدين من التجاوز القبيح.
* حديث أنس يدل على ضعف خبرته ويؤكد عدم أحقيته بالمنصب الذي يشغله.
* ما صدر عنه طبيعي، لأنه صغير السن ضعيف الخبرة وعديم التجربة.
* هو بالقطع لا يستحق أن يتربع على منصب مهم، تولاه عدد من أعظم الإداريين في نادي المريخ، أمثال بدر الدين أبو رفاس وجورج فواز والعميد همرور وعبد الله أبو سن ومحمد عثمان دلدوم والحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان وعادل أبو جريشة والجيلي عبد الخير ومنتصر الزاكي وغيرهم من الإداريين العظماء الذين خلدوا أسماءهم في مسيرة المريخ العظيم.
* الإساءات العنصرية ليس أمراً معتاداً في ساحة الرياضة كما ادعى مدير كرة يصغر بعض لاعبي المريخ في العمر.
* لا تتسامح المؤسسات الرياضية مع من يسيئون الأدب ويستخدمون عباراة عنصرية في الملاعب الرياضية.
* في الفيفا تعد العنصرية من الكبائر التي تستوجب عقوبات مشددة.
* لا غرابة، ففي هذا العهد الكئيب أصبح كل امرئ في المريخ يحتل غير مكانه.
* المسخرة التي تحدث في ملف العضوية وعلى ساحة المجلس تؤكد أن المريخ في حالة غربة.
* انقسم المجلس إلى حزبين، وباتت كل مجموعة تعمل بمعزل عن الأخرى.
* الإستاد والنادي بيد مجموعة، والمكتب التنفيذي بيد مجموعة أخرى.
* المريخ مختطف، تسيطر عليه فئة لا تعرف قيمته.
* ويقوده رئيس لا يدري كيف يسوس أموره.
* يجب على جماهير المريخ أن تتحرك بكثافة لاستخراج العضوية، كي يتخلص ناديهما من واقعه المرير.
* فجر الخلاص في اتحاد جماهير المريخ، لتغيير الواقع المؤلم.
* حذار من المساس بالمدرب نصر الدين النابي.
* سئمنا استبدال سوداكال للمدربين لأنفه الأسباب.
* آخر خبر: عضويتك عنوان مريخيتك.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



*إسماعيل حسن* 
*راحت عليك يا سوداكال* 

* كان لابد أن انتهز فرصة وجود سوداكال أمس في نفرة الرياضيين لدعم القوات المسلحة، وأسأله لماذا كلما نعتقد أنه استفاد من تجاربه السابقة، وبدأ يسير في الطريق الصحيح، يفاجأنا بقرار غريب، ينسف هذا الإعتقاد.. وضربت له مثلاً بقراره الأخير برفع رسوم العضوية من مائة جنيه إلى ألف.. وقلت له كأنك بهذا لا تريد لجماهير المريخ أن تحكم ناديها، وأن تفرض عليها استمرارك دورة جديدة.. وواصلت.. ما معقول شخص عندو عضوية بالرسوم القديمة، وتفرض عليه أن يدفع متأخراته بالرسوم الجديدة (ألف جنيه)، فاندهش وسألني من الذي قال ذلك، وأضاف.. الرسوم الجديدة عنيت بها الراغبين في اكتساب عضوية جديدة، أما الأعضاء القدامى فقد وجهت لجنة العضوية بأن يكون التعامل مع متأخراتهم بالرسوم القديمة..
* عموماً سبق السيف العزل أخي سوداكال، فقد أدى أعضاء لجنة العضوية التي تم اختيارها من قبل مجلس المريخ جناح أسد والكندو القسم أمس، وأشهدوا الله على أنهم سيعملون بكل إخلاص وتجرد من أجل المريخ الكيان، لا من أجل شخص أو تنظيم معين.. وباشروا مهامهم بالفعل، وتم تجديد عضوية حوالي 137 عضواً واعتماد حوالي 28 عضواً جديداً، وسيظل الباب مفتوحاً للراغبين يومياً من الثالثة عصراً إلى الثامنة مساء.. وبإذن الله تتزايد أعداد المتقدمين يومياً، ويتحقق حلم السنوات بعضوية لا تقل عن عشرين ألفاً إذا لم تكن أكثر من ذلك..
* ويقيني بعد انتفاضة أعضاء مجلس المريخ الأخيرة، وثورتهم على الرئيس المفروض عليهم من قبل رئيس الاتحاد الأخ الدكتور كمال شداد، أصبحت الكرة في ملعب الصفوة للوقوف خلفهم ومعهم وبينهم، والإسراع في سداد المتأخرات، أو اكتساب العضوية لمن لا يتمتع بها.. والله المستعان..
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



+++++++++++
ودالشريف
*****************

**  ما يحدث في نادي المريخ احد اكبر الأندية في أفريقيا بشأن العضوية مضحك جدا ومصدر للسخرية.... آدم سوداكال المالك الرسمي للنادي أعلن عن فتح باب العضوية وبرسوم الف جنيه وعين احد اتباعه رئيسا للجنة العضوية.... السيد موسى الكندو عضو المجلس أعلن عن فتح باب العضوية وبرسوم ظ،ظ  جنيهات.. وعضوية سوداكال في المكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم وعضوية ألكندو بالنادي.بامدرمان وجمهور المريخ المغلوب على أمره لا يعرف مع من يتعامل... وطبعا مجلس المريخ مقسوم إلى جناحين. وأصدر جناح سوداكال بيانا حذر فيه الجمهور بالتعامل مع إعلان الكندو بخصوص العضوية وهدد بفتح بلاغ في مواجهة السيد علي أسد ولم نعرف رد جناح الكندو وعلى أسد على بيان جناح الكندو. علما بأن المريخ يخوض معركة هامة أمام فيتا كلوب يوم الثلاثاء المقبل تتطلب تناسي الخلافات وتضافر الجهود

** ما يحدث في المريخ فوضى وعبث لا يشبه  النادي الكبير ومؤسف جدا أن الاتحاد العام يتفرج على هذه الفوضى ويسمح لسوداكال بممارسة العبط وأيضا و وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية تتفرج والوزارة الولائية تتفرج على العبث في نادي قيادي تسيطر عليه مجموعة لا تعرف قيمته ولم تدرس تاريخه جيدا..

**  نرجو ونرجو تدخل الجهات المختصة ووضع حد للعبث والفوضى في المريخ وان يفتح باب العضوية على مصراعيه لكل مريخابي لنشهد انتخابات حرة نظيفة 

** نهار اليوم وبقاعة الصداقة تكتمل نفرة الرياضيين لدعم قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة وذلك بحضور الفريق البرهان رئيس المجلس السيادي ودكتور  حمدوك رئيس الوزراء وسيكون كل الرياضيين حضورا والبرنامج حافل جدا في القاعة وبعدها يتم تسيير قافلة كبرى إلى الشرق لتقديم الدعم المعنوي والعيني للمرابطين في الثغور وثقتنا كبيرة في نجاح النفرة لأن ورائها رجال بقيادة السلطان حسن برقو الرجل الوطني المخلص والأخ محمد عثمان الكوارتي ابن الهلال البار والأخ عمار السني نائب رئيس الخرطوم الوطني الرجل الوطني ورجالات أخريين من المريخ والهلال ورابطة مشجعي المنتخب الوطني بقيادة الأخوة خالد ليمونة و الصحاف َومرتضي بتري

** رضا عبد العال افشل مدرب في مصر.. تم طرده من نادي طنطا بعد أن أطاح به للدرجه الأولى... رضا عبد العال ومحمد شريف وكل من أساء للمريخ والكرة السودانية عبر الفضائيات والصحف المصرية نضعهم في خانة الجهلة اما لاعب الأهلي كهربا فننصحه بعدم الحضور للخرطوم مع الاهلي بعد الاساءات العنصرية التي صدرت منه لعدد من لاعبي المريخ.. ونقول للجاهل رضا عبدالعال أن المريخ امتلك استاد باسمه تم افتتاحه في العام ظ¦ظ¢ قبل أن تفكروا انتم في بناء استاد القاهرة وان المريخ لعب في استاد القاهرة عام ظ¨ظ£ عندما كنت انت شافعا يافعا حايم في شوارع كفر الدوار وانتصر الاهلي بضربة جزاء أحرزها محمود الخطيب رئيس النادي حاليا وأطاح لاعب المريخ عمار خالد بضربة جزاء وهذا قليل من كثير عن المريخ وتاريخه  

** كابتن مصطفى يونس نجم الأهلي المصري سابقا ومدرب الهلال السابق تحدث للزميل أيمن حسب الرسول عبر إذاعة بلادي حديثا رائعا عن السودان والمريخ والكرة السودانية ورد بقوة على الجهلة من المدربين والإعلاميين المصريين... وايضا مرتضى منصور رئيس نادي الزمالك الموقوف رد بقوة على خطرفات رضا عبد العال ووصفه بالمدرب الفاشل الضعيف

** المريخ  تأخر كثيرا في القاهرة وعاد مساء أمس وكنا نتمنى أن يعود مبكرا ويؤدي مباراته الدورية أمام الأهلي العاصمي كتجربة حقيقية قبل لقائه بفيتا كلوب... وعموما المباراة معلنة يوم غد الأحد 

** المريخ خاطب نادي الهلال رسميا والتمس إقامة مبارياته الأفريقية بملعب الهلال والخطاب للأسف بتوقيع آدم سوداكال المفروض على رئاسة النادي... ماذا يفعل المريخ لو رفض الهلال الألتماس

**. بالله ده كلام استاد المريخ الذي تحول إلى لوحة سريالية في عهد الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي.. يصبح تحت رحمة سوداكال وشلته ويتوقف اللعب فيه لأكثر من عامين

ظ ** مساء اليوم الهلال متصدر الدوري الممتاز مؤقتا في مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني والمواجهة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الرابع وستفيد الهلال كثيرا قبل مواجهة مازمبي.. والخرطوم الوطني خسر آخر ثلاث مباريات ويسعى اليوم لاستعادة أراضيه  و يشرف على تدريب الخرطوم الوطني المدرب أحمد ابوالجاز بعد  ذهاب ابراهومة الذي تحول لتدريب توتي 

**  حي العرب انتصر على توتي أمس الأول وواصل هلال الأبيض صحوته القوية وانتصر على الاهلي مروي وانتصر الاهلي شندي على هلال كادوقلي وشهدت المباريات الثلاث تطورا كبيرا في المستوى الفني وتحكيما لم يخلو من الأخطاء 

** حي الوادي نيالا يخطو بقوة في الدوري الممتاز وهلال الساحل في تراجع 

** مازمبي يصل غدا لمواجهة الهلال في دوري المجموعات.. ومعلوم لدينا أن مازمبي انتصر على الهلال هنا بامدرمان قبل سنوات خلت بخماسية ونخشي من تكرار الهزيمة..

** المريخ يلعب بالثلاثاء أمام فيتا والهلال يلعب بالاربعاء أمام مازمبي و المبارتين تلعبان عصرا نسبة لضعف الإضاءة باستاد الهلال الذي خاطب الجهات المختصة رسميا وطالب بحضور الجماهير ونرجو أن تتجاوب السلطات الصحية وتسمح ولو بدخول ظ£ الف متفرج. علما بأن سمبا التنزاني سيحشد ظ£ظ  الف متفرج لمباراته أمام الأهلي المصري المقامة مساء. الثلاثاء.. 

** دخول عدد محدد من الجماهير في مباراة المريخ وفيتا والهلال وما زمبي مهم جدا خاصة وأن كورونا تلاشت كثيرا من  الخرطوم 

** ذهاب سوداكال من نادي المريخ مسئولية جماهير المريخ

** طالعت حوارا  مع القنصل حازم مصطفى أكد فيه ترشحه لرئاسة المريخ في الانتخابات المقبلة وأوضح الا علاقة له بالنظام البائد وحزب المؤتمر الوطني وأشار بدعمه للمريخ بأكثر من مائة مليار جنيه.

** التحية لأي كاتب هلالي دافع عن المريخ بعد الهجمة الشرسة التي تعرض لها من بعض الجهلة في مصر وتحية خاصة للأخ خالد ابوشيبة والأخ محمد عبدالماجد 

** جمعية تعديلات النظام الأساسي للمريخ لم تعقد حتى الآن بأمر سوداكال

** تسعة سنوات على رحيل محمد وردي وموت الأغنية السودانية

** عاشة الجبل قالت.. انا من أسرة صوفية

** قلبي خاضع ما برافع بس عليك تسمع حكايتو

** آخر دبوس

** ما يحدث في نادي المريخ بشأن العضوية لا يحدث في فرق الحواري والاذقة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء علم الدين هاشم




العضوية المستجلبة لمزبلة التاريخ !

نقلت الكاميرات صور لاقبال جماهير المريخ نحو الحصول علي العضوية وتجديدها بدار النادي تحت اشراف جماعة علي اسد وليس بالمكتب التنفيذي كما طالب سوداكال الرئيس المنتهية ولايته !
ومن المتوقع ان يرتفع العدد الي اعلي من ذلك خلال الأيام القادمة استجابة لنداء لقادة التنظيمات الجماهيرية التي انضوت حاليا تمت مسمي اتحاد الجماهير والذي كما ذكرت سابقا ولد باسنانه وبدأ القائمين علي أمره بقوة لمواجهة المجلس الفاشل ومؤامرات رئيسه الذي يسعي بكل السبل في مسابقة الزمن والسيطرة علي ملف العضوية ومحاولة انتزاعه واستعادته من علي اسد وجماعته الذين نجحوا في فترة سابقة بالحصول علي كافة المستندات الخاصة بهذا الملف الهام والذي بدونه لايستطيع سوداكال أو معاونيه من فتح باب العضوية بالطرق الشرعية لهذا لم نستغرب ان يلجأ لاستخدام اسلوب التهديد والوعيد واللجوء للشرطة لاستعادة المستندات الخاصة بملف العضوية ،، والغريب في الامر ان يحشر المدير المالي بالنادي عبد الحي نفسه في هذه القضية مهددا الجماهير بعدم اعتماد اي ايصالات للعضوية صادرة من جماعة علي اسد بحجة ان عضويتهم مجمدة في مجلس الادارة ولايحق لهم استخدام اي مستند يخص النادي الا باعتماد رسمي من سوداكال !! ويبدو ان المدير النادي نسي أو تناسي بأن سوداكال نفسه قد انتهت فترة رئاسته منذ اكتوبر الماضي !
مانود التأكيد عليه ان علي اسد لديه تفويض رسمي من مجلس الادارة بالاشراف علي ملف العضوية صدر في وقت سابق باجماع اعضاء المجلس وموافقتهم وهو يمارس الان حق شرعي بفتح باب العضوية لكل من يرغب في ذلك ووفقا لنصوص النظام الاساسي الذي حدد رسم العضوية ب 10 جنيه فقط وليس 100 جنيه أو 1000 جنيه كما جاء في الشروط المجحفة التي اعلنها سوداكال حتي يضمن وجود عضوية محدودة تدين له بالولاء ،، ولكن هيهات فقد ولي زمن العضوية المستجلبة وقريبا ستذهب لمزبلة التاريخ اذا واصل اتحاد الجماهير عمله باحترافية في تشجيع الجماهير بالحضور لدار النادي واكتساب العضوية أو تجديدها بمحض ارادتهم دون ضغوط من اي جهة !
لاسبيل لجماهير المريخ لابعاد سوداكال وجماعته من مقاعد الادارة الا بالحصول علي العضوية والمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية القادمة ومن ثم الاستعداد للانتخابات واختيار مسلحة بالعلم والمعرفة الادارية








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 




   د/مزمل أبو القاسم

  لجنة الانحطاط الإداري    

   2021/2/20#م

* لم تخيب لجنة الاستئنافات ظننا فيها بخصوص قضية ثلاثي المريخ، لتمام علمنا بسوء أداء وتواضع قدرات المشجعين المتعصبين الذين يعملون فيها، ولأن تجارب المريخ مع اللجنة الظالمة المهترئة الفاقدة للعدالة تبرر ما فعلته بالمريخ ولاعبيه.
* كان رئيس اللجنة الظالمة من أبرز الذين تسببوا في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني بأمر الفيفا في الانتخابات سيئة السمعة التي أشرفت عليها أمانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني، وأغرقتها بالفساد والرِشى، وحددت هوية الفائزين فيها، وأتت بشداد ورهطه لقيادة الاتحاد.
* لولا انتماء عبد العزيز سيد أحمد للمؤتمر الوطني المحلول وأمانة شبابه الفاسدة لما تربع على رئاسة أهم وأكبر لجنة عدلية في أكبر الاتحادات الرياضية بالسودان، وما فعله في الجمعية التعاونية التي أشرف على مسخرتها القبيحة كان كافياً لمعاقبته بالحرمان من ممارسة أي نشاط يتصل بكرة القدم إلى الأبد.
* هذا الإداري الضعيف لا يصلح رئيساً للجنة تعمل في روابط الناشئين ناهيك عن أكبر لجنة قضائية في اتحاد الكرة.
* رفيقه وعضو اللجنة محمد أحمد البلولة مشجع متعصب لهلال، يطيب له أن يجاهر بانتمائه لناديه في وسائل الإعلام، لينتهك بفعله الأرعن أبسط أبجديات الحياد المطلوب توافره في أعضاء اللجان القضائية.
* تعود البلولة على الإدلاء بآرائه في قضايا تتصل باستئنافات معروضة على اللجنة، ويفعل ذلك قبل أن تبت اللجنة فيها، وبالطبع فهو لا يقصر في إدانة المريخ ومعاقبته كلما وجد إلى ذلك سبيلاً، فالهلال عنده يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه، والمريخ بالنسبة إليه خصم وعدو ينبغي التنكيل به ومعاقبته بسبب وبلا سبب.
* تغيب البلولة عن حضور اجتماعات اللجنة أكثر من نصف عام، ولم نستغرب حرصه على حضور الاجتماع الأخير، فالشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب.
* علمنا أن غادر الاجتماع بمجرد فراغ اللجنة من النظر في قضية الثلاثي، ولم ينتظر نهايته، ولم يهتم بالبت في بقية القضايا المعروضة على اللجنة وفعله طبيعي، لتمام إحساسه بأنه أنجز المهمة التي حضر من أجلها.
* عضو اللجنة الآخر (عاشق التعيين) محمد الحسن الرضي يفعل ما يريده شداد، وينفذ له طلباته بلا إبطاء، بدليل أنه أوقف اللاعبين مرتين، وفعل ذلك بعد أن أمر شداد مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد بعدم إكمال إجراءات قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة للمريخ.
* بوجود هذا الثلاثي الظالم يجب على المريخ أن لا ينتظر أي عدالة من لجنة فاقدة للأهلية القانونية والأخلاقية.
* القرار الصادر من اللجنة بخصوص اللاعبين الثلاثة مخالف للائحة أوضاع اللاعبين الصادرة من الاتحاد السوداني نفسه، ولا صلة له بالعدالة ولا القانون، وهو يستهدف معاقبة اللاعبين بتشفٍ لا نستغربه من لجنة يعمل أعضاؤها بنهج المشجعين.
* أوقفت اللاعبين خمسة أشهر، وأقرت العقوبة من تاريخ صدورها من لجنة الانضباط!
* بعد الاجتماع صرح رئيس اللجنة ليدين نفسه ولجنته بلسانه، مؤكداً أنهم وقعوا الحد الأعلى من العقوبة على اللاعبين!
* القرار معيب في ثلاثة مواضع.
* أولها أن الإيقاف بحسب لائحة أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين الصادرة من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، واللائحة المحلية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يبدأ ببداية الموسم، وليس من تاريخ توقيع العقوبة على اللاعبين!
* ثانيها أن العقوبة المحددة في اللائحة تتصل بالإيقاف لمدة أربعة أشهر، وليس خمسة ولا ستة.
* ثالثها أن العقوبة المشددة، التي تصل إلى ستة أشهر تتصل بتكرار المخالفة، أي تطبق على اللاعبين الذين تعودوا على انتهاك عقودهم.
* لم يسبق للاعبي المريخ الثلاثة أن ارتكبوا مخافة مماثلة قبلاً، وبالتالي لا يوجد سبب يدفع اللجنة إلى تطبيق الحد الأعلى من العقوبة عليهم.
* مارست اللجنة ذات الاستهبال الذي أتته مع لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة، عندما أوقفته لجنة الانضباط (غير المنضبطة) لمدة 18 شهراً، وحاولت لجنة تعاونية إيهام الرأي العام بأنها خففت العقوبة، عندما قضت بإيقاف اللاعب ستة أشهر وعشر مباريات.
* فعلت اللجنة الأمر نفسه مع بكري في قضية تخلفه عن السفر مع المنتخب، وحاولت إيهام الناس بأنها خففت عقوبته، عندما عاقبته بالإيقاف لمدة أربعة أشهر، تسري من تاريخ توقيع العقوبة عليه بواسطة لجنة الاستئناف.
* تفرسنا تفاصيل العقوبة فوجدنا أنها تمتد ستة أشهر، ولم تشهد أي تخفيض.
* بتلك العقلية الانتقامية الظاملة تتعامل لجنة عبد العزيز سيد أحمد مع نادي المريخ، وسط خنوع كريه من مجلس إدارة النادي، الذي شجع غلاة مشجعي الهلال على التمادي في ظلم المريخ بسكوته عن أفعالهم القبيحة وقراراتهم الظالمة المعيبة.
* جماهير المريخ لا تنتظر عدالةً من لجنة يقودها أمثال عبد العزيز سيد أحمد وبلولة والرضي.
آخر الحقائق
* نسأل المشجع المتعصب عبد العزيز سيد أحمد، الذي يطيب له أن يتشدق بقدراته وخبراته القانونية، هل يمكن لأي قاضٍ عادل أن يطبق العقوبة القصوى على أي متهم تخلو صحيفته من السوابق؟
* هل يمكن لأي قاضٍ عادل أن يطبق عقوبةً لا تستند إلى أي نص في أي قانون؟
* من أين أتيت بالشهور الخمسة، ومن أي لائحة طبقتها؟
* لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين تتحدث عن إيقاف يمتد أربعة أشهر، يتم رفعها إلى ستة في الحالات الموجبة لتشديد العقوبة، فإلى أي نص وأي قانون استندتم في إيقاف اللاعبين لمدة خمسة أشهر؟
* وما سندك في تطبيق الحد الأعلى من العقوبة على اللاعبين؟
* تباهى بفعله واعترف بأنه طبق العقوبة القصوى على الثلاثي ولم يورد السند القانوني لحكمه الظالم.
* لا غرابة، فمن غبر قدميه بالسعي إلى إدارة السجل المدني كي يتمكن من إدانة المريخ لا نستغرب منه أن يظلم المريخ مراراً وتكراراً.
* المصيبة تكمن في أن قرار هذه اللجنة نهائي وملزم على المستوى الوطني، وأن نقضه يستوجب الطعن إلى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية في كاس السويسرية.
* أمس أعلن مجلس المريخ رغبته في اللجوء إلى كاس بواسطة محامٍ أوروبي.
* بالطبع لن يصدق أي مشجع مريخي ذلك الزعم الكذوب، بعد أن تواطأ المجلس مع الاتحاد ورفض استئناف رفض شكواه الصحيحة ضد هلال كادوقلي.
* ليخبرنا مجلس سوداكال ماذا فعل كي يلزم الاتحاد بتنفيذ الحكم الصادر لمصلحة المريخ من محكمة كاس في قضية مريخ الفاشر؟
* لماذا لم يتحرك لحفظ حقوقه وتحصيل المبالغ المالية التي حكمت بها كاس للمريخ؟
* سنصدق أن المجلس سيرفع الأمر إلى كاس بعد أن يفلح في إلزام اتحاد الظلم والفساد بتسديد أتعاب قضية كاس السابقة للمريخ.
* حمدت الله كثيراً على أنني لم أشارك بالهاتف في البرنامج الذي استضاف المهرج الهلفوت رضا عبد العال في إحدى الفضائيات المصرية.
* كنت وقتها متوجهاً من الإستاد إلى مكان السكن، واتصل بي مندوب القناة طالباً مني المشاركة في البرنامج بمداخلة هاتفية.
* اعتذرت له بأنني غير مهيأ للمشاركة في ذلك الوقت، وطلبت معاودة الاتصال لاحقاً.
* لم يتصلوا، ولو فعلوا لسمع الهلفوت ما لا يرضيه.
* غداً بحول الله نرد عليه بما يوجعه ويبلل ملابسه.
* ونرد على رفيفق دربه شريف عبد المنعم الجاهل بتاريخ المريخ.
* حسناً فعل مجلس المريخ وهو يقرر تقديم شكوى ضد اللاعب محمود عبد المنعم (كهربا) بسبب تعديه على لاعب المريخ كرنقو بإساءات عنصرية.
* كان على لاعبي المريخ أن يوقفوا المباراة ويرفضوا استئناف اللعب ويطالبوا الحكم بإثبات الواقعة الكريهة.
* علماً أن سلوك الساقط كهربا وجد الاستنكار من زميله الخلوق عمرو السولية الذي زجره ووبخه على تفاهته وانحطاطه.
* نشكر إدارة النادي الأهلي على مبادرتها بمعاقبة كهربا بالغرامة مائة وخمسين ألف جنيه بسبب سلوكه المنحط الأرعن.
* الغرامة لا تكفي، ويجب على الكاف أن يعاقب هذا اللاعب غير السوي بما يستحق.
* الفيفا والكاف وكل الاتحادات والدولية والقارية لا تتساهل مع التجاوزات المتصلة بالعنصرية في الملاعب الرياضية، وتعاقب المتجاوزين بصرامة شديدة.
* آخر خبر: إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقصٍ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعداد كبيره في اليوم الثاني




 تدافع غير مسبوق لاكتساب العضوية من قبل جماهير نادي المريخ في اليوم الثاني امس لفتح باب العضويه بدار نادي المريخ...












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• إنتر يقهر ميلان بثلاثية في ديربي الغصب.. وروما يهدر فوزا أمام بينفينتو
• أتالانتا ينذر ريال مدريد باكتساح نابولي.. وأودينيزي يفلت من الهزيمة أمام بارما
• برشلونة يضيع فرصه الاقتراب من صدارة الدوري الاسباني بعد تعادله امام قادش 
• هاتريك إيزاك يقود سوسيداد لسحق ألافيس.. وهويسكا ينتزع فوزا مفاجئا من غرناطة
• مانشستر سيتي يرسّخ العقدة لآرسنال برأسية سترلينج .. وليستر سيتي يسقط أستون فيلا 
• مانشستر يونايتد يكرم ضيافة نيوكاسل بثلاثية .. ووست هام يزيد هموم توتنهام في البريميرليج
• لايبزيج يضيق الخناق على بايرن بانتصار جديد .. وليفركوزن يحرم أوجسبورج من الفوز
• موناكو يصعق سان جيرمان في حديقة الأمراء .. وليل يسحق لوريان برباعية
• مونبلييه يهزم رين .. وفوز لانس وميتز ونيم في الدوري الفرنسي
• الأهلي بنغازي يزيح موتيما.. وشبيبة القبائل يلقي الملعب المالي خارج الكونفيدرالية
• بيراميدز يعبر راسينج .. ووفاق سطيف يتخطى كوتوكو إلى مجموعات الكونفيدرالية
• ركلات الترجيح تقود الرجاء لإقصاء الاتحاد المنستيري في الكونفدرالية 
• فلامنجو يلامس لقب الدوري البرازيلي بقهر إنترناسيونال بهدفين مقابل هدف
• أياكس يعزز صدارته للدوري بفوزه على سبارتا روتردام.. وعودة مثالية لأيندهوفن
• أرسنال يسعى للتعاقد مع الإيفواري أوديلون كوسونو لاعب وسط كلوب بروج
• الاتحاد الألماني: مصير لوف غير مرتبط بيورو 2020
• بايرن ميونخ: مستعدون لتمديد عقد لاعبه نيكلاس سوله لفترة طويلة
• كورتوا: علينا الاستمرار في القتال .. مويس: وست هام لم يصل لأعلى مستوياته
• كومان: أشعر بخيبة أمل أكثر من مباراة باريس.. بيكيه: التعادل مع قادش مؤلم للغاية
• بيرلو: رونالدو يحاول التحسن في تسديد الركلات الحرة
• ليونيل ميسي يصبح أكثر لاعب مشاركة مع برشلونة في الدوري الإسباني
• لاوتارو: عانينا كثيرا هذا الموسم.. ولوكاكو أمامه المجال للتحسن
جوارديولا: عانينا أمام آرسنال.. وأتعلم من أرتيتا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12




* الاهلي شندي (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* توتي الخرطوم (-- : --) الاهلي مروي 18:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* برايتون (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* أوساسونا (-- : --) إشبيلية 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) كروتوني 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أبها (-- : --) الرائد 15:10 KSA 1  الذهاب (1-2)


* الوحدة (-- : --) التعاون 18:00  KSA 2  الذهاب (0-1)


* الشباب (-- : --) الأهلي 19:35  KSA 1  الذهاب (2-2)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* وست هام يونايتد (2 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير
* أستون فيلا (1 : 2) ليستر سيتي
* آرسنال (0 : 1) مانشستر سيتي
* مانشستر يونايتد (3 : 1) نيوكاسل يونايتد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (59) مانشستر يونايتد (49) ليستر (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (43) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* برشلونة (1 : 1) قاديش
* ريال سوسييداد (4 : 0) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
* هويسكا (3 : 2) غرناطة
* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) فياريال
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) برشلونة (47) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* بارما (2 : 2) أودينيزي
* ميلان (0 : 3) انتر ميلان
* أتلانتا (4 : 2) نابولي
* بينفينتو (0 : 0) روما
‏‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (53) ميلان (49) روما (44) أتلانتا (43) لاتسيو (43)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 


* أوجسبورج (1 : 1) باير ليفركوزن
* هيرتا برلين (0 : 3) لايبزيج
* هوفنهايم (4 : 0) فيردر بريمن
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (47) فولفسبورج (42) آينتراخت (42) باير ليفركوزن (37)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* مونبلييه (2 : 1) رين
* لانس (2 : 1) ديجون
* نيس (1 : 2) ميتز
* نيم أولمبيك (2 : 0) بوردو
* ستراسبورج (0 : 0) أنجيه
* لوريان (1 : 4) ليل
* باريس سان جيرمان (0 : 2) موناكو
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليون (58) ليل (55) سان جيرمان (54) موناكو (52) لانس (40)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  اياب دور 32 (2)


* الاتحاد المنستيري - تونس (1 : 0) الرجاء - المغرب | 5-6
* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (1 : 0) الملعب المالي - مالي
* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (1 : 0) جوانينغ غالاكسي - بوتسوانا
* النجم الساحلي - تونس (ألغيت) يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني
* ريفرز يونايتد - نيجيريا (1 : 0) إنييمبا - نيجيريا
* بيراميدز - مصر (2 : 0) راسينغ كلوب ابيديجان - ساحل العاج
* جراف دي داكار - السينغال (1 : 0) بلاتينيوم - زمبابوي
* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (0 : 0) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا

#الفرق_المتأهلة : الرجاء، شبيبة القبائل، وفاق سطيف، بيراميدز، أهلي بنغازي، نكانا، ساليتاس، أورلاندو، القطن، إنييمبا، دياراف،
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من تمرين المريخ امس







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يتفوق بهدف نظيف على الشرطة القضارف في المباراة التي توقفت مساء أمس بسب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي  وتم إستكمالها اليوم من الشوط الثاني ..




مريخ الفاشر (1)الشرطة القضارف (0)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ "السلاطين" يكسب "الحصّة الثانية" والنقاط الثلاث

  كسب "المريخ الفاشر" النقاط الثلاث بعد فوزه على "الشرطة القضارف" بهدفٍ  دون رد، خلال "الشوط الثاني" من الجولة والذي تم استئنافه ظهر اليوم بعد ان  تسبب إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي ليلة الأمس في توقف الجولة مع نهاية الشوط  الأول ما دفع الحكم لتعليق زمن اللقاء.

 وبالنتيجة رفع مريخ "السلاطين" رصيده في المنافسة إلى "8" نقاط بفارق نقطة  واحدة عن "الشرطة القضارف" صاحب الـ"9" نقاط في جدول الترتيب العام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهومة و"جبرة" وجهاً لوجه و"النمور" ترصد العرب

  تُختَتَم فعاليات الجولة الثانية عشرة من النسخة الـ"26" للدوري الممتاز  بمباراتين عصر ومساء اليوم الإثنين على أرضية ملعب الخرطوم العتيق.

 المواجهة الأولى تجمع بين "نادي توتي" الخرطوم و"نادي الأهلي" مروي في  الساعة (3:45) مساءً، وكان "توتي" قد خسر الجولة السابقة بهدف نظيف أمام  "حيّ العرب" ويدخل جولة اليوم بهدف التعويض تحت قيادة مدربه "إبراهيم حسين -  إبراهومة" الذي يبحث عن فوزه الأول مع الفريق ويملك "توتي" في رصيده "11"  نقطة.

 في المقابل يسعى "ملوك الشمال" بقيادة المدرب "فاروق جبرة" إلى العودة  لسكة الانتصارات بعد الخسارة أمام "هلال الأُبيِّض" في الأسبوع السابق  ويملك "أهلي مروي" في رصيده "15" نقطة.

 المواجهة الثانية تجمع بين "الأهلي شندي" و"حيّ العرب بورتسودان" عند  الساعة (6:45) مساءً، وكان "نمور شندي" قد تفوقوا بهدفٍ دون رد على "أسود  كادوقلي" خلال الجولة السابقة، ويسعى الفريق بقيادة مدربه "حمد كمال"  لمواصلة النتائج الجيّدة ويمتلك الفريق "15" نقطة بجدول الترتيب.

 في المقابل يسعى "السوكرتا" بقيادة المدرب "صبري عبد الله" لمواصلة  الانتصارات بعد فوزه خلال الأسبوع الحادي عشر على "توتي الخرطوم" ويتملك  "الشوتال" في رصيده "14" نقطة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهة ثأرية للأهلي.. والترجي ضيفا ثقيلا على المولودية


DPA ©







الأهلي

تخوض  الفرق العربية مواجهات هامة في الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات ببطولة  دوري أبطال أفريقيا، حيث يسعى بعضها لتعزيز آماله في الصعود للأدوار  الإقصائية بعد انطلاقته الجيدة بالجولة الأولى، فيما يرغب البعض الآخر في  تعويض بدايته المخيبة.

في المجموعة الأولى، يخوض الأهلي المصري  (حامل اللقب) مواجهة ثأرية أمام مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، حيث يسعى الفريق  الأحمر لرد اعتباره من خسارته (0-1) أمام منافسه بالعاصمة التنزانية دار  السلام، في آخر مواجهة جمعت بينهما بالمسابقة القارية عام 2019.

واستهل  الفريقان مشوارهما في المجموعة على أفضل وجه، بعدما فازا على منافسيهما  بالجولة الأولى، حيث حقق الأهلي فوزا كبيرا (3-0) على ضيفه المريخ  السوداني، ليتصدر الترتيب برصيد ثلاث نقاط، متفوقا بفارق الأهداف على  سيمبا، المتساوي معه في نفس الرصيد، عقب فوزه (1-0) على مضيفه فيتا كلوب من  الكونغو الديمقراطية.

يدرك الأهلي، صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات  الفوز بالبطولة برصيد تسعة ألقاب، أن حصد النقاط الثلاث من دار السلام،  سيساهم في إنعاش حظوظه من أجل بلوغ دور الثمانية، وهو ما ينطبق أيضا على  سيمبا، الذي يحلم بتكرار المفاجأة والفوز على نادي القرن في أفريقيا،  لاسيما في ظل المؤازرة الجماهيرية الكبيرة التي ستدعمه أمام منافسه،  المنتشي بحصوله على المركز الثالث ببطولة كأس العالم للأندية في قطر مؤخرا.

وكان  الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم قد أعلن حضور 30 ألف متفرج المباراة، في ظل  تأكيد السلطات التنزانية على خلو البلاد من فيروس كورونا، المنتشر في معظم  أنحاء العالم.



في  المقابل، يتطلع المريخ لاستعادة اتزانه من جديد، حينما يستضيف فيتا كلوب،  الذي توج باللقب عام 1973، حيث لا بديل أمام الفريق السوداني سوى الفوز على  نظيره الكونغولي الديمقراطي، إذا أراد تجنب الدخول في حسابات معقدة من أجل  التأهل للدور المقبل.

من جانبه، يتطلع الهلال السوداني للحصول على  أول ثلاث نقاط في مسيرته بالمجموعة الثانية، حينما يواجه ضيفه مازيمبي بطل  الكونغو الديمقراطية.

ويتذيل الهلال، الذي بلغ نهائي المسابقة عامي  1987 و1992، ترتيب المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط، عقب خسارته (0-2) أمام  مضيفه صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي في الجولة الأولى.

أما مازيمبي،  فيتقاسم المركز الثاني مع شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، برصيد نقطة واحدة، بعدما  تعادل الفريقان بدون أهداف بالجولة الافتتاحية في مدينة لومومباشي بالكونغو  الديمقراطية.

ودائما ما تتسم لقاءات الفريقين بالندية، حيث سبق أن  التقيا في 8 مواجهات بدوري الأبطال، كان آخرها في دور المجموعتين بنسخة  المسابقة عام 2015، حيث حقق الهلال 3 انتصارات، مقابل فوزين لمازيمبي، وفرض  التعادل نفسه في 3 لقاءات.

لقاء الأزمة



وشهد  اللقاء الآخر في تلك المجموعة بين شباب بلوزداد وضيفه صن داونز أزمة خلال  الساعات الماضية، حيث رفضت السلطات الجزائرية استقبال صن داونز بسبب تفشي  السلالة الجديدة من فيروس كورونا المستجد بجنوب أفريقيا.

وأخطر  الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم نظيره الأفريقي (كاف) موافقته على استضافة  اللقاء بدار السلام في 28 شباط/فبراير الجاري، حيث منح الاتحاد الأفريقي  مهلة لشباب بلوزداد لتحديد ملعب المباراة، وإلا سيتم اعتباره خاسرا بنتيجة  (0-2).

وكان كاف عقد اجتماعا مع أندية جنوب أفريقيا مؤخرا لبحث  إمكانية حل الأزمة، بعدما رفضت السلطات المغربية أيضا استضافة فريق كايزر  تشيفز الجنوب أفريقي لمواجهة الوداد البيضاوي بالجولة الأولى للمجموعة  الثالثة، والتي تأجلت إلى موعد لاحق، ليصدر الاتحاد الجنوب أفريقي بيانا  رفض خلاله نقل مباريات أنديته ومنتخباته القارية لأراض محايدة.

في  المجموعة الثالثة، يبدأ الوداد، الفائز بكأس البطولة عامي 1992 و2017،  مشواره في مرحلة المجموعات بمواجهة مضيفه بيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي.

لن  تكون مواجهة بيترو أتلتيكو سهلة للوداد البيضاوي، في ظل سعي الفريق  الأنجولي لتعويض خسارته الموجعة (0-2) أمام مضيفه حوريا كوناكري الغيني  (المتصدر) في الجولة الأولى.

وطمأن الوداد جماهيره على جاهزيته  للمواجهة القارية المرتقبة، بعدما فاز في مباراتيه الأخيرتين بالدوري  المغربي الأسبوع الماضي، على الفتح الرباطي ونهضة الزمامرة، لينفرد بصدارة  ترتيب المسابقة المحلية.

مواجهة من العيار الثقيل



وتشهد  المجموعة الرابعة مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين مولودية الجزائر وضيفه  الترجي التونسي، فيما يخوض الزمالك المصري مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر أمام  مضيفه تونجيت السنغالي.

ويتصدر الترجي ترتيب المجموعة برصيد ثلاث  نقاط، عقب فوزه (2-1) على ضيفه تونجيت في الجولة الأولى، التي شهدت تعادل  الزمالك بدون أهداف مع المولودية.

وتجتذب مواجهة المولودية، المتوج  باللقب عام 1976، والترجي الذي يمتلك أربعة ألقاب في دوري الأبطال، الأضواء  في ظل الحساسية التي دائما ما تتسم بها مواجهات الأندية الجزائرية مع  نظيرتها التونسية.

وسبق للفريقين أن التقيا في دور المجموعتين بنسخة  المسابقة عام 2011، حيث تعادلا (1-1) في الجزائر، قبل أن يحقق الترجي فوزا  كبيرا (4-0) في ملعبه، قبل أن يشق طريقه بنجاح نحو الحصول على لقبه الثاني  في المسابقة آنذاك.

مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر



من  جانبه، يأمل الزمالك في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمام تونجيت، الذي يشارك  للمرة الأولى في مرحلة المجموعات، لاسيما بعدما أصاب الفريق الأبيض جماهيره  بالإحباط عقب إخفاقه في الفوز على المولودية بالجولة الأولى.

ويطمح  الزمالك، الذي فاز بالبطولة خمس مرات كان آخرها عام 2002، للاستفادة من  تفوقه في القدرات الفنية والمادية على منافسه السنغالي، كما يعول أيضا على  خبرة لاعبيه في البطولات القارية والتي يفتقدها فريق تونجيت.

وطمأن  الزمالك جماهيره على جاهزيته للقاء الأفريقي المنتظر، بعدما حقق فوزا ثمينا  (2-1) على ضيفه الإسماعيلي، في لقائه الأخير بالدوري المصري، يوم الأربعاء  الماضي.

ورغم ذلك، لن يكون تونجيت بالمنافس السهل للزمالك، في ظل  المستوى الجيد الذي قدمه أمام مضيفه الترجي في الجولة الأولى، حيث تسبب في  إحراج الفريق التونسي في كثير من الأوقات، لاسيما بعدما تقدم في النتيجة  بهدف نظيف، غير أن خبرة أبناء باب سويقة ساهمت في اجتياز عقبة الفريق  السنغالي في النهاية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤتمر صحفي لجولة "المريخ وفيتا" عصر اليوم



#ووااوواا
ينعقد عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم الإثنين المؤتمر الصحفي الرسمي الخاص بمباراة "المريخ" و"فيتا كلوب" في المركز الإعلامي بنادي "الهلال" بأمدرمان.

حيث يتحدث مدرب "فيتا كلوب" وكابتن الفريق عند الساعة الرابعة، ومدرب "المريخ" وقائد الفرقة الحمراء عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصراً.

وستقام المباراة عند الساعة الثالثة من عصر الثلاثاء "23" فبراير "2021م" على أرضية "استاد الهلال" بأمدرمان.
#سبورتاق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق || برنامج زيارة رئيس "الفيفا" للبلاد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عاجل



 - وصول رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكره القدم ( FIFA ) إلى الخرطوم... 

#زول_سبورت










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 




ياسر المنا 


اسمعنا مرة يا ساسا!

• جماهير المريخ بلغت الحيرة عندها مرحلة جعلتها في بعض الأحيان (تدلع) رئيس النادي بـ(ساسا) اختصارا للقبه او دلالة منها للتعبير عن عدم قبولها لوجوده وتختصره بقدر ما تستطيع لذلك سبيلا.
• يدرك (ساسا) الحقيقة ويعرف إن فعائله وتصرفاته جعلته غير مرغوبا فيه البتة ولكنه يرى دون ذلك ويظن إن البعض يناصبه العداء لمواقف غير حقيقية وتأثرا بموقف الاعلام منه.
• المصيبة الكبيرة في نظري تجاهل الرجل للواقع والحقائق وما تفعله سياسته بالمريخ العظيم فهي تهدر جهوده وما وجده من سخاء كبير لرئيس الشرف التازي بملايين الدولارات دعم لم يتوفر لرئيس قبله.
• كل هذا المال لم يبدل الحال ولم يشعر جماهير المريخ بالراحة والتفاؤل ولم يجعلها تبدل رأيها في (ساسا) ولا تزال تعيش في قمة موجة الغضب وتريد ذهابه اليوم قبل الغد.
• كثيرون تحدثوا عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها سوداكال وشوهت صورته وافقدته أي مساحة قبول ولكن من واقع تصريحاته وأحاديثه لبعض القريبين منه لا يقر ولا يعترف بل يؤكد بأنه قام بعمل كبير وعظيم.
•  لا ننكر ابدا تحمله للمسؤولية في وقت تهرب فيه رجالات النادي وتهيبوا التصدي لخلافة الوالي ولكن هذا لا يمنحه الحق في تحويل المريخ الى (سجنه) وان يكون الأمر والناهي في مصيره.
• منح القدر ساسا فرصة ذهبية بأن يصبح بطل في نظر عشاق الكوكب الأحمر ويحمل على الاعناق فهو (خفيف الوزن) ويغرى كل مشجع ليفعل ذلك تعبيرا عن امتنانه وشكره ولكن أضاع الهدف والمرمى خال.
• حاول كثيرون نصحه ودعمه ليكون في قامة رئيس المريخ ويحسن التصرف ويجيد قراءة التاريخ ويعرف قيمة ومكانة النادي الذي وضعته الظروف تحت قيادته ولكن لم يسمع وان سمع لا يفعل.
• عندما تنظر لحال النادي والخراب الذي بلغه تتعجب وعندما تنظر لقرارات التعاقد مع اللاعبين والمدربين والاختلاف مع بعضهم وتتعجب أكثر لمستوى إدارة الفريق عند مقارنتها بطموحه وحديثه عن كاس افريقيا.
• لنسأل الرجل عن أي ملف اداره ونجح فيه على الصعيد الإداري او الفني وقدم عبره ما يؤكد احقيته بتولي رئاسة المريخ الرائد والذي تشجعه الملايين.؟
• الفوز بالدوري ثلاثة مرات والتأهل لدوري المجموعات يعود لجملة من الأسباب لك يا ساسا سهم فيه ولكن اقل من سهم الجماهير والداعمين من خارج المجلس.
• لا نعتقد بالإمكان ان يستمع رئيس المريخ لقول أحد فهو يريد ان يحكم عقله وفكره الفقير من التجارب المطلوبة عند رؤوسا الأندية الكبيرة ورغم ذلك وحرصا على المريخ نسأله ان يسمعنا ولو مرة.
• عليه أدارك حقيقة رحيله ان طال الزمن او قصر وليته يستغل ما تبقى من وقت ليذهب دون ان تطارده اللعنات ورغبة الجمهور في شطب فترته من تاريخها.
• مطالب الجماهير اليوم واضحة ومحددة وهي لا تستهدف شخصه او غيره ولكن تستهدف التنظيم الإداري والفني والمواقف التي تفرض هيبة ناديها وتجعله قادرا على اغتنام أي فرص نجاح متاحة وممكنة.
• سيكون من الصعب الحديث عن كل أسباب الوضع المائل في النادي وإذا حكم ساسا عقله واراد معرفتها فهي واضحة ولا تتطلب الكثير من العناء.
• ليبدأ ساسا بوضعية الفريق الإدارية ويعالج القصور ويستعيد ثقة اللاعبين ويقدم كل الدعم المطلوب الذي يدعمهم جميعا ليحسنوا الأداء والعطاء وينجحوا فيما ينتظرهم من تحديات وصعاب.
• ويعالج الانقسام في مجلسه فما يحدث لا يليق بناد بحجم المريخ ابدا ويلبي رغبات الجماهير في إجراءات تمهد لجمعية عمومية تكون قادرة على اختيار الرجل المناسب دون لف ودوران.
• ليسأل ساسا نفسه عن الأسباب التي لم توفر له دعم كبار النادي واقطابه وجعلت الجماهير تقوم بالنفرات وجهدها بعيدا عنه ويعالج هذا خلل العلاقة بينه والجميع حتى لا يقضي بقية فترته معزولا ويرحل كذلك.
• كل الذين حوله اليوم لم يساعدوه في تلميع صورته وكسب القبول والدعم ويزينون له الباطل.
• لا مجال للاستمرار في حكم المريخ هذا ما يجب ان يعرفه ساسا مهما فعل في ملف العضوية او غيرها ولذلك ليكسب مقابل ما قدمه تحية واحتراما وتقديرا.
• تصحيح الصورة والإصلاح ليس صعبا لمن يريده ويهتم بمعرفة أسبابه.

عصير الكلام

• لا تعبر أي حروف عن جريمة اغتيال ثلاثي المريخ من قبل لجان الاتحاد.
• اغتيال مع سبق الإصرار والترصد تلكؤ وتشفي وتشدد.
• لجان الاتحاد العدلية لا علاقة لها بالعدالة ولا تعرف معانيها.
• لا تلوموا مدير كرة المريخ بل لوموا من حمله المسؤولية.
• لم ينجح في الدفاع عن لاعبي فريقه ولا سمو ناديه عما يحدث من احتكاكات.
• شاب صغير من دون تجارب ولا خبرات.
• إدارة فريق المريخ تعكس البؤس الذي وصله الحال في عهد سوداكال.
• لم أعلق على الخسارة امام الأهلي لأن المنطق لا يحتاج لمن يشرحه.
• المهم ان تكون الخسارة حافز ودافع.
• كشفت مباراة الأهلي عن نوعية اللاعب المحلي الذي يجب لا يعتمد عليه في اللعب القاري.
• موطن الضعف والثغرات واضحة امام النابي.
• اقترب موعد فيتا المصيري والخيارات محدودة.
• حان الوقت لشحذ الهمم لموقعة فيتا بعيدا عن جناح ساسا وجناح اسد.
• الأجانب في المريخ اشبه بالضوء في أخر النفق الإداري المظلم.
• التاريخ لا يرحم المتقاعسين.

اسمعنا مرة يا ساسا!

• جماهير المريخ بلغت الحيرة عندها مرحلة جعلتها في بعض الأحيان (تدلع) رئيس النادي بـ(ساسا) اختصارا للقبه او دلالة منها للتعبير عن عدم قبولها لوجوده وتختصره بقدر ما تستطيع لذلك سبيلا.
• يدرك (ساسا) الحقيقة ويعرف إن فعائله وتصرفاته جعلته غير مرغوبا فيه البتة ولكنه يرى دون ذلك ويظن إن البعض يناصبه العداء لمواقف غير حقيقية وتأثرا بموقف الاعلام منه.
• المصيبة الكبيرة في نظري تجاهل الرجل للواقع والحقائق وما تفعله سياسته بالمريخ العظيم فهي تهدر جهوده وما وجده من سخاء كبير لرئيس الشرف التازي بملايين الدولارات دعم لم يتوفر لرئيس قبله.
• كل هذا المال لم يبدل الحال ولم يشعر جماهير المريخ بالراحة والتفاؤل ولم يجعلها تبدل رأيها في (ساسا) ولا تزال تعيش في قمة موجة الغضب وتريد ذهابه اليوم قبل الغد.
• كثيرون تحدثوا عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها سوداكال وشوهت صورته وافقدته أي مساحة قبول ولكن من واقع تصريحاته وأحاديثه لبعض القريبين منه لا يقر ولا يعترف بل يؤكد بأنه قام بعمل كبير وعظيم.
•  لا ننكر ابدا تحمله للمسؤولية في وقت تهرب فيه رجالات النادي وتهيبوا التصدي لخلافة الوالي ولكن هذا لا يمنحه الحق في تحويل المريخ الى (سجنه) وان يكون الأمر والناهي في مصيره.
• منح القدر ساسا فرصة ذهبية بأن يصبح بطل في نظر عشاق الكوكب الأحمر ويحمل على الاعناق فهو (خفيف الوزن) ويغرى كل مشجع ليفعل ذلك تعبيرا عن امتنانه وشكره ولكن أضاع الهدف والمرمى خال.
• حاول كثيرون نصحه ودعمه ليكون في قامة رئيس المريخ ويحسن التصرف ويجيد قراءة التاريخ ويعرف قيمة ومكانة النادي الذي وضعته الظروف تحت قيادته ولكن لم يسمع وان سمع لا يفعل.
• عندما تنظر لحال النادي والخراب الذي بلغه تتعجب وعندما تنظر لقرارات التعاقد مع اللاعبين والمدربين والاختلاف مع بعضهم وتتعجب أكثر لمستوى إدارة الفريق عند مقارنتها بطموحه وحديثه عن كاس افريقيا.
• لنسأل الرجل عن أي ملف اداره ونجح فيه على الصعيد الإداري او الفني وقدم عبره ما يؤكد احقيته بتولي رئاسة المريخ الرائد والذي تشجعه الملايين.؟
• الفوز بالدوري ثلاثة مرات والتأهل لدوري المجموعات يعود لجملة من الأسباب لك يا ساسا سهم فيه ولكن اقل من سهم الجماهير والداعمين من خارج المجلس.
• لا نعتقد بالإمكان ان يستمع رئيس المريخ لقول أحد فهو يريد ان يحكم عقله وفكره الفقير من التجارب المطلوبة عند رؤوسا الأندية الكبيرة ورغم ذلك وحرصا على المريخ نسأله ان يسمعنا ولو مرة.
• عليه أدارك حقيقة رحيله ان طال الزمن او قصر وليته يستغل ما تبقى من وقت ليذهب دون ان تطارده اللعنات ورغبة الجمهور في شطب فترته من تاريخها.
• مطالب الجماهير اليوم واضحة ومحددة وهي لا تستهدف شخصه او غيره ولكن تستهدف التنظيم الإداري والفني والمواقف التي تفرض هيبة ناديها وتجعله قادرا على اغتنام أي فرص نجاح متاحة وممكنة.
• سيكون من الصعب الحديث عن كل أسباب الوضع المائل في النادي وإذا حكم ساسا عقله واراد معرفتها فهي واضحة ولا تتطلب الكثير من العناء.
• ليبدأ ساسا بوضعية الفريق الإدارية ويعالج القصور ويستعيد ثقة اللاعبين ويقدم كل الدعم المطلوب الذي يدعمهم جميعا ليحسنوا الأداء والعطاء وينجحوا فيما ينتظرهم من تحديات وصعاب.
• ويعالج الانقسام في مجلسه فما يحدث لا يليق بناد بحجم المريخ ابدا ويلبي رغبات الجماهير في إجراءات تمهد لجمعية عمومية تكون قادرة على اختيار الرجل المناسب دون لف ودوران.
• ليسأل ساسا نفسه عن الأسباب التي لم توفر له دعم كبار النادي واقطابه وجعلت الجماهير تقوم بالنفرات وجهدها بعيدا عنه ويعالج هذا خلل العلاقة بينه والجميع حتى لا يقضي بقية فترته معزولا ويرحل كذلك.
• كل الذين حوله اليوم لم يساعدوه في تلميع صورته وكسب القبول والدعم ويزينون له الباطل.
• لا مجال للاستمرار في حكم المريخ هذا ما يجب ان يعرفه ساسا مهما فعل في ملف العضوية او غيرها ولذلك ليكسب مقابل ما قدمه تحية واحتراما وتقديرا.
• تصحيح الصورة والإصلاح ليس صعبا لمن يريده ويهتم بمعرفة أسبابه.

عصير الكلام

• لا تعبر أي حروف عن جريمة اغتيال ثلاثي المريخ من قبل لجان الاتحاد.
• اغتيال مع سبق الإصرار والترصد تلكؤ وتشفي وتشدد.
• لجان الاتحاد العدلية لا علاقة لها بالعدالة ولا تعرف معانيها.
• لا تلوموا مدير كرة المريخ بل لوموا من حمله المسؤولية.
• لم ينجح في الدفاع عن لاعبي فريقه ولا سمو ناديه عما يحدث من احتكاكات.
• شاب صغير من دون تجارب ولا خبرات.
• إدارة فريق المريخ تعكس البؤس الذي وصله الحال في عهد سوداكال.
• لم أعلق على الخسارة امام الأهلي لأن المنطق لا يحتاج لمن يشرحه.
• المهم ان تكون الخسارة حافز ودافع.
• كشفت مباراة الأهلي عن نوعية اللاعب المحلي الذي يجب لا يعتمد عليه في اللعب القاري.
• موطن الضعف والثغرات واضحة امام النابي.
• اقترب موعد فيتا المصيري والخيارات محدودة.
• حان الوقت لشحذ الهمم لموقعة فيتا بعيدا عن جناح ساسا وجناح اسد.
• الأجانب في المريخ اشبه بالضوء في أخر النفق الإداري المظلم.
• التاريخ لا يرحم المتقاعسين.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

سوداكال في فتيل

* تدافعت جماهير المريخ الحقيقية لاكتساب وتجديد العضوية بدار النادي بعد التعاون بين اتحاد الجماهير ولجنة العضوية بقيادة علي أسد الذي انحاز للجماهير وسار في دربها..
* من الجانب الآخر راح على سوداكال الدرب وأصبح يتخبط بالقرارات الفردية في محاولة يائسة لامتلاك مفاتيح العضوية.. * لجنة العضوية المكونة بقرار سابق من المجلس تمترست في تعاونها مع القواعد الجماهيرية.. وفوتت على سوداكال كل الفرص لامتلاك مفاتيح العضوية والسيطرة عليها..
* أولاً لجأ سوداكال لفتح البلاغات ضد علي أسد كي يستولى على ملفات العضوية.. ولكن مسعاه فشل في الإيقاع بأسد العضوية..
* لجأ سوداكال لفتح باب للعضوية بالمكتب التنفيذي عبر لجنة خاصة ولكن الجماهير لم تتجاوب معه بعد تحالف اتحاد الجماهير مع لجنة العضوية بدار النادي..
* كما أن الجماهير رافضة ومستنكرة للقرار الفردي لسوداكال برفع رسم الاشتراك الشهري إلى ألف جنيه..
* وبعد فشل نافذة المكتب التنفيذي واصل سوداكال تخبطاته بقرار فردي جديد بإلغاء النظام التقليدي للعضوية وادخال نظام العضوية الالكترونية..
* الجماهير لم تكترث لهذا القرار الفردي وواصلت الإقبال على اكتساب وتجديد العضوية بدار النادي..
* وفي قرار مضحك جديد لزعزعة عمل لجنة العضوية بدار النادي قرر سوداكال تخفيض قيمة الاشتراك الشهري للعضوية الالكترونية إلى 50 جنيها فقط.. مما كشف مدى الهلع والخوف الذي انتاب هذا الرجل المتقلب.. والذي تتحرق الجماهير شوقاً للاطاحة به ورميه في مزبلة التاريخ.. 
* لا زالت جماهير المريخ متمسكة بالعمل مع لجنة أسد.. غير مكترثة لعضوية الكترونية أو كرتونية وبخمسين جنيهاً أو بالمجان!!
* سوداكال راح له الدرب وأًصبح يتخبط في قراراته الفردية.. كمحاولات يائسة للسيطرة على كشوفات العضوية ومن ثم طبخها لمصلحته..
* لجنة العضوية بقيادة علي أسد شكلت كابوساً لعميل ديكتاتور الاتحاد الساعي لهدم وتدمير المريخ..
* بعض الجماهير اقترحت على لجنة العضوية تخفيض قيمة الاشتراك الشهري لكل الفئات إلى 50 جنيهاً لاستقطاب الآلاف من الجماهير وتوجيه ضربة مضادة لسوداكال..
* على جماهير المريخ العريضة مواصلة اكتساب وتجديد العضوية بدار النادي ولا تكترث لهرطقات سوداكال وقراراته الفردية اليومية فكلها فرفرة مذبوح لرجل فقد الدرب..
* طوفان الجماهير الحمراء بحول الله سيجرف سوداكال وسيده الديكتاتور الطاغية الحاقد..

زمن إضافي

* نصحنا سوداكال كثيراً بأن ينحاز للجماهير العريضة إذا أراد له موطأ قدم في الإدارة المريخية..
* لم يستبن الرجل النصح وتشبث أكثر في حلفه مع طاغية الاتحاد الساعي لتدمير المريخ وصرحه الكبير..
* فقد سوداكال كل عطف الجماهير وتأييدها.. مع ارتمائه في أحضان الخونة أعداء المريخ..
* أصبح الهم الأول للجماهير العريضة إزاحة كابوس سوداكال وسيده عن الكوكب الأحمر..
* لجنة عامر المتواطئة مع الديكتاتور ظلت تخادع أهل المريخ وجماهيره لقرابة العام..
* ظلت هذه اللجنة تماطل وتجرجر أهل المريخ نحو السراب منذ العام الفائت!!
* مع الوضع الجديد وفتح الباب أمام الجماهير لاكتساب العضوية سيجن جنون الطاغية وسيحاول ايجاد حيلة جديد من أجل الإبقاء على سوداكال بالتمديد..
* سوداكال الذي يتخبط هذه الأيام لن يستمر طويلاً مهما فعل الطاغية!!
* إذا لم يذهب سوداكال بالعضوية فسيذهب بقوة الجماهير بعد أن طفح كيلها من عبث الطاغية..















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق



جعفـــر سليمـــان

الإعلام المصري الراقص! 

لم تستفزني الخسارة التي مني بها المريخ أمام الأهلي المصري، لأن ما حدث كان في حكم المتوقع، لقناعة كل أهل البيت المريخي، أن المريخ لم يكن جاهزاً ومعداً بشكل جيد لهذه المواجهة لأسباب معلومة لدى الجميع، وهي تنحصر في السوء الإداري المخيم على النادي. 
ولكن كما الجميع أيضا إستفزني تعامل الإعلام المصري مع المباراة، وكيف أنهم أتخذوا منها سبيلا للإستهزاء بالمريخ، وربما يكون الغرض أكبر من ذلك وهو النيل من السودان عموما، فهم لا يفرتون فرصة من أجل النيل منا. 
الأعلام المصري حقيقة في معظمه غير محترم، وإعلام متقلب ، ومنافق، والدليل على ذلك التقلب في المواقف مع إختلاف (ظروف) دون مجلس التعاون الخليجي، فإن كان هناك قطيعة بين الأمارات وقطر مثلا، أخرجوا كل ما فجعبتهم من سقوط وكالوا الشتائم التي لا يجديدون غيرها لقطر. 
وفور عودة العلاقات بين قطر والأمارات، من جهة، والسعودية وقطر من جهة ثانية، بلعوا ألسنتهم، ومارسوا نفاقاً غير مسبوق، وتراقصوا بالكلمات كما تتمايل الراقصات بشارع محمد علي، وعلى كبريهات آخر اليل. 
ومن سخرية القدر، أن يتطاول أمثال رضا عبد العال على المريخ، ويصف المريخ بأوصاف تطابق مع تحليله، وأسلوبه الذي جعله نكرة غير مرحب به، فبضاعته التي يقدمها كاسدة، ككساد سيرته الذاتية كمدرب فاشل، ولاعب بنصف موهبة وبلا تأريخ!! 
وقد بلغ الإستفزاز مداه من خلال العبارات النابية التي خرجت من فم اللاعب الساقط (كهرباء) والذي عبر بها عن بيئته التي نشأ فيها، وتربى بها على أخلاق يعرفها هو أكثر من غيره . 
كان من الممكن أن (يبتلعه) نجوم المريخ في لحظتها، وجعله عبرة لمن لا يعتبر، ولكن نجوم المريخ من أبناء أسر، وقد تربوا في أسر محافظة، وهم (أولاد ناس) ليس من بينهم قاتل، أو فاسد، أو راقصة ماجنة!!
وسيكون الرد هنا بالخرطوم التي يعرفونها جيدا، وهي الأرض الطاهرة التي أختاروها ذات يوم لتكون الأرض التي تفصل بين منتخبهم، ومنتخب الجزائر الذي أذلهم بالقلعة الحمراء، وعرفوا يومها (الخلعة) الحقيقية. 
سيرد عليهم رفاق كرنقو ..بقوة وبحول الله تعالى، سيكون رداً يمسح بهم الارض، ليعرفوا أن الإنسان السوداني لا يداس له على طرف، وإن كان ذلك في ساحة رياضة ، دنسوها هم بممارسات فاسدة تعرفها أفريقيا من أقصاها إلى أدناها. 
 نحترم اللاعب المحترم ..السليبة، الذي عبر عن أخلاق يتميز بها البعض هناك بمصر، وقد رفض من فوره تصرفات الساقط كهرباء، ولوح بيديه رافضا ما خرج من فمه النتن تجاه لاعب المريخ النظيف العفيف.! 
ولكن إمثال كهرباء لهم تعامل خاص بحول الله تعالى هنا بالخرطوم! 
وما يؤسف له أن من يسمى عبثا (مدير كرة) بالمريخ المدعو أنس ، منحهم فرصة ليتخذوا من حديثه الواهن الذي لا يعبر عن أمة المريخ ليدافعوا بها عن سلوك لاعبهم القبيح.! 
أنس هذا أتى من هامش المريخ، وأتى في غفلة من زمان، ولا يمثل إلا نفسه، وهو واحدا من أسوأ علامات فترة سوداكال، ويوم أن تنتهي هذه الحقبة، لن يسمح له بالمرور بشارع العرضة فليس له مكان بين أهل العز والشرف المريخي. 
نعود ونكرر أن هرطقات ألأعلام الراقص المتقلب ..والمتلون، هناك بمصر لن يهز شعره بمفرق رأس أقل مريخي، وسيأتي اليوم الذي يحترم فيه هذا الإعلام المريخ غصبا عنهم . 
وعندما يأتي يوم النزال داخل الملعب ، سيكون الرد المناسب على المتكهرب هذا ومن معه من الإعلام الراقص. 
في نقاط
أستولى جناح المجلس المنشق على زمام الأمور بمكتب عضوية النادي، وإبتداء من يوم ألأمس بدأت عملية تجديد وإكتساب العضوية. 
جناح الكندو ..سيطر على الأوضاع، وانحازوا (أخيرا) إلى جماهير المريخ بعد أن عرفوا مدى مكر سوداكال الذي أطاح بهم بعد أن جعلوا منه رئيسا لنادي المريخ ذات يوم. 
نأمل أن يتدافع كل عشاق المريخ لأكتساب العضوية، وتجديدها، لأنها الفرصة الأخيرة لتغيير الواقع المريخي المتأزم. 
قال الأخ الفاضل عامر عبد الرحمن أن ما يحدث بملف العضوية يؤكد فعلا لا قولا أن هناك معضلة كبيرة يجب التعامل معها بحسم وبإشراك الفيفا بشكل مباشر في هذا الخصوص. 
بغض النظر عن هذا التصريح المهم، نرى ان من يريد فعلا إنقاذ المريخ من قبضة سوداكال فعليه أن يذهب ويكتسب العضوية فوراً 
أما الونسة عبر الوسائط فهي لن تفعل شيئاً وستأتي مرة أخرى بهذا (الخازوق)!









*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*طريقة العضوية للنغتربين كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

